# How to find a vet in your area that leans towards holistic?



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

I am having trouble finding a vet in my area (Upstate SC) who leans towards holistic care or at least understands and has an appreciation for it when dog owners choose holistic care. I've tried 3 vets in my area so far for my young adult dog (almost 2 years), and all have pushed unnecessary vaccines on me and essentially called me irresponsible for refusing them (he's had his adult DHPPV and rabies once and all I wanted was a rabies shot not the others). They have also warned me against my partially raw diet (The Honest Kitchen dehydrated food + occasional RMBs) and frowned upon using apple cider vinegar in diet and pre-walk spray instead of those cancer-causing flea drops. All these vets are highly rated on yelp and google plus, so I'm wondering if the general public's opinion of vets has nothing to do with how well they can support dog owners who prefer a holistic lifestyle. 

How can I find a vet in my area who will actually pay attention to current AVMA guidelines for adult dog vaccination and not push combo vaccines annually? A vet who's willing to check antibody titers and then give single (not combo) vaccines if needed? A vet who understands the benefits of a balanced raw (or almost-raw) diet and will not push science diet dog food? A vet who can give me guidance on holistic flea/tick prevention when I ask for it instead of drops or chewables? I can't just call up all the vets in my area and ask the receptionist. I'd also rather not shell out $20-$75 each for unneeded check up appointments just to get the chance to talk to a vet and judge for myself how much they know about holistic diet and preventative care.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a list of registered AHVMA vets in South Carolina.
A vet who has a homeopathy/homeotoxicology background is your best bet!
Let me know if one is close to you and if not I search for others for you.
Moms
NameAddressState/Province, Zip/Postal CodeWebsite

*Drake, David*

DVM
419-340-1720
PO Box 1051
Ft. Mill
SC
29716
United States
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs
*
Fowler, Jeanne*

DVM
ALL ABOUT PETS, INC. VET SERVICES
864-834-7334
409 OLD BUNCOMBE RD
Travelers Rest
SC
29690
United States
www.holisticvetsc.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy-Classical, Homotoxicology, VOM, Western Herbs
*
Roberts, Ruth*

DVM
Sun Dog Cat Moon Veterinary Clinic
843-437-0063
2908 Maybank Highway
Johns Island
SC
29455
United States
www.sundogcatmoon.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy
*
Timmerman, Charlie*

DVM
AIKEN VETERINARY CLINIC
803-648-6886
1316 RICHLAND AVE EAST
Aiken
SC
29801
United States
www.aikenvet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Magnetic Therapy, Nutrition, VOM


----------

